# Bolt Action Bullet Pens



## The_Foo

These are the new bolt-action .30 cal bullet pens from PSI. Both done in acrylic, one black and the other cameo. I sold these the next day and it's probably a good thing, I couldn't keep from playing with the bolt, was probably driving everyone at work crazy. Great pen! I'll be buying more when they are back in stock.


----------



## Fibonacci

How well do they go together?  Do they feel solid?


----------



## The_Foo

Fibonacci said:


> How well do they go together? Do they feel solid?


 
I was pleased with them.  They felt solid, had a nice spring action when retracting the ink cartridge.  Pretty much like the other PSI .30 cal kits, which are easier to assamble than the ones I tried from Woodcraft.  The bolt action ones may be a little heavier on top than the other .30 cal kits but not too bad.  It does have that cool factor.  I wish I would have bought more of them, could have sold several more that day, I think.


----------



## The_Foo

I just realized that I posted this in the wrong section, I meant to post this in the "Show off your pens" section.  If possible, could a moderator move this.  If not, I can delete and repost.  Thanks!


----------



## Ruby pen turning

Great looking pens. I like the picture style also.


----------

